# LIVE PC Bild auf TV streamen



## AJack10600 (25. Mai 2011)

So jetzt brauch ich mal Hilfe. 

Ich suche ein Gerät mit dem ich mein PC Bild LIVE auf den TV streamen kann. Also ich suche keine Mediastreamer die von Festplatte oder NAS das Signal an den TV Leiten sondern einen der in der Lage ist auch das LIVE BILD meines PCs in's Wohnzimmer zu streamen. 

Leider werde ich nicht recht fündig und alle Produkte die ich sehe sind irre Teuer und nur in USA erhältlich... 

Kann mir hier wer einen Tipp geben, Produkte, Links ?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem HDMI Kabel ?
Das sollte immer noch die beste Möglichkeit sein.

Drahtlos zu übertragen, wird glaube ich schwieriger.


----------



## kühlprofi (25. Mai 2011)

lol also ich würde auch sagen HDMI Kabel und wenn nötig Wireless Maus und Tastenknebel / USB Verlängerungskabel (Gibts -10 meter) Damit man auch mal von der Couch aus den PC Steuern kann. 

Was stellst du dir unter Streamen vor? Hast du einen TV der Streams abspielen kann -_-


----------



## Supeq (26. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten gibts auch sowas wie:
Devolo Vianect AIR TV: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber ich würde auf jeden Fall ein Kabel vorziehen^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (26. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube er meint mit Streamen "Wireless HDMI"^^

Es gibt für solche Sachen wie oben schon genannt diverse Heimlösungen die bei 70 - 80 Euro anfangen. Problem an der Sache ist eigentlich, dass bei größer werdender Auflösung der Datenstrom logischerweise anschwillt. Um hier halbwegsverlustfrei mehrere Meter zu überbrücken sind teure Geräte nötig. Das genannte Gerät bspw. überträgt nur analoge Bildsignale ohne Ton. HDMI Wireless AV für Full HD so ab 10meter gehen ab ca. 300,- los. Und das ist nur der Einstieg!

PureMounts TV-Wandhalterungen / Spitzenqualität direkt vom Hersteller

Die versprochenen 30m kommen nur zu Stande, wenn nichts die Übertragung stört. Durch die 5GHz Frequenz dieser Geräte als Beispiel, hat man zumindest die meisten WLANs schon mal ausgegrenzt^^


----------



## AJack10600 (26. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint mit Streamen "Wireless HDMI"^^
> 
> Es gibt für solche Sachen wie oben schon genannt diverse Heimlösungen die bei 70 - 80 Euro anfangen. Problem an der Sache ist eigentlich, dass bei größer werdender Auflösung der Datenstrom logischerweise anschwillt. Um hier halbwegsverlustfrei mehrere Meter zu überbrücken sind teure Geräte nötig. Das genannte Gerät bspw. überträgt nur analoge Bildsignale ohne Ton. HDMI Wireless AV für Full HD so ab 10meter gehen ab ca. 300,- los. Und das ist nur der Einstieg!
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Ja das Zauberwort heisst Wireless HDMI Extender... aber eben, ich habe bis jetzt keine wirkliche finanzierbare Lösung hier in D-Land oder Schweiz gefunden... alles aus Amer und sau teuer... scheint so als stecke diese Technologie noch in den Kinderschuhen...


----------



## Desmodontidae (26. Mai 2011)

PureMounts ist halbwegs bezahlbar und ist in Deutschland^^


----------



## AJack10600 (26. Mai 2011)

Merci !


----------



## Desmodontidae (26. Mai 2011)

Biddö


----------



## 5am (14. September 2011)

Naja, das die Lösung kaum finanzierbar ist, stimmt nicht ganz. Der Anbieter vom oben angezeigten Link bietet das Gerät für ca. 160,-€ an.

PureMounts TV-Wandhalterungen / Spitzenqualität direkt vom Hersteller

HD-Übertragung per Funk, oder im Volksmund Wireless HDMI.


----------



## milesdavis (15. September 2011)

Das schreit nach einem REVIEW !


----------

